# spoil that wish game!



## blackforces get you (May 22, 2008)

ok this is how it works. its pretty easy and its impossible to pass. anyway u wish for somthing and somthing bad is souppose to ahppen then someone wishes so example


i wish for a bigger home


granted but theres no plumbing


ok let me start. i wish that they would stop scammers on ONLINE GAMES! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Azaleah (May 22, 2008)

granted, but there are no longer online games... 


I wish for a nicer body


----------



## blackforces get you (May 22, 2008)

granted but the body is painted on.

i wish for me and my gf to get married someday


----------



## blackforces get you (May 22, 2008)

granted but the mastrs degree was flammable by finger touch so you burned it. after finishing college you lived with gofurs for the rest of your life.

i wish for me to go to college and pas higher than a 70 average in school


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 27, 2008)

granted, but you get kicked out of college for plagiarism on your summative assignment. 

I wish for 100 trillion dollars (US)

Spencer


----------



## blackforces get you (May 27, 2008)

granted but the 100 trillion dollars is what the world needs to everybody on the planet so they take the money and you get 99 percent taken and 1 percent for you. so 10 dollars for you and like 90 trillion for everyone else.

i wish for some colder weather its too hot here all the steam and cars!


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 27, 2008)

wouldn't i get 1 trillion? lol

granted but it's gets to hot and your town combusts into flames burning your town to the ground leaving only the towns animals unharmed and all other lifeforms burned to a crisp.

I wish some one else would join in on this thread.

Spencer


----------



## blackforces get you (May 27, 2008)

but you get 10 dollars everyone else gets shared more thant hat lol

ahem granted but that causes less people to get their answers for their questins which means theyll be here spoiling wishes then helping anyone

i wish that me and my gf get married someday


----------



## ZEKE (May 27, 2008)

granted but then you get hit by a meteor

i wish people would stop making new game threads.


----------



## blackforces get you (May 27, 2008)

granted but there wont be any fun to coming on forums


i wish it really did rain chocolate rain


----------



## Brad2bw (May 28, 2008)

granted but ants swarm all over the area it rained chocolate, growing to supernatural sizes and start eating everyone in the area it rained.

I wish gas was a $1 a gallon! That'd be the day......


----------



## blackforces get you (May 28, 2008)

granted but you have to pay for fart gas so your spending a dollare for farts.

i wish for no mosquito bites in the night


----------



## Harveysherps (May 29, 2008)

Granted but now tics and fleas fill every nook and cranny your body. Causing big sores that ooze puss and smells horrid. Leaving you alone in this world.


I wish for the world to come to an end.


----------



## ZEKE (May 29, 2008)

granted but you come back in another world as a toilet brush


i wish i was a fish


----------



## Lexi (May 29, 2008)

Granted but the fish you came back as doesnt have gills!
I wish for a car


----------



## Harveysherps (May 29, 2008)

Granted but soon as you take a drive you wrap it around a tree. Then the world ends.


No need for wishes LOL


----------



## blackforces get you (May 29, 2008)

granted no wishes for you so dont come back wishing for stuff! (im j/p lol)

i wish my relationship with my gf went smoother lol


----------



## Harveysherps (May 29, 2008)

blackforces get you said:


> granted no wishes for you so dont come back wishing for stuff! (im j/p lol)
> 
> i wish my relationship with my gf went smoother lol


Sorry but it does say spoil a wish. That's what I was doing spoiling the wish. Just picking at you kids. Don't take it personal. Have your fun I'll leave you alone.


----------



## blackforces get you (May 30, 2008)

lolz i was jp i dnt take things really personally lol. but that wa sur wish to not have any lol so i spoiled you. lol but you can still wish for stuff lol


i wish that i had a job


----------



## hoosier (May 30, 2008)

granted, but then you get fired the next day

i wish we wouldnt get so much rainfall. (we are at an all time high)


----------



## Mvskokee (May 30, 2008)

granted but then you have nothing but fires.
i wish this game wasnt retarded


----------



## blackforces get you (May 30, 2008)

granted you get to make it un retarted

i wish that i had a pepsi


----------



## Nero (Jun 6, 2008)

I wish to hit a big sportsbet for football this year so I can move to FLorida.


----------

